# Worst Gaming Related Thing You Ever Bought



## GeorgeFoulds (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey Guys, BrokenGeode here. 
I'm kinda new to this site but I thought I'd ask you. What is the worst gaming related buy you ever made?

Mine has to be my first DS flashcart, an R4DSLL. It cost £14, about twice the price of a DSTT which I was planning on getting. Struggled with playing homebrew and it used dead firmware! So glad I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 17, 2012)

Any and all strategy guides. Thanks to the internet, you're spending $15 or so bucks for a paperweight


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 17, 2012)

90% Of all Wii peripherals.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 17, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Any and all strategy guides. Thanks to the internet, you're spending $15 or so bucks for a paperweight


Hey, they look cool.
S'only reason I ever bought them.


Worst thing I ever bought was a non-official xbox360 controller. Dear. God. it was so bad. Even worse than the piece of crap madcatz gamecube controller I bought.
...actually i'd say anything with the Madcatz name on it is the worst.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 17, 2012)

Game.Com

I got it for about £5 at a car boot sale, this was back when I collected anything that played video games. To this day it is still the worst platform I've played on, it came with many games like a horrible port of Duke Nukem 3D, Sonic Jam and RE2.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 17, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Hey, they look cool.
> S'only reason I ever bought them.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I remember I had like 4 MadCatz PSX controllers. They all broke within a year. My Sony brand PSX controllers are still perfect to this day and I use them for my PS2.

I'd probably say WiiSpeak. What a fucking rip off. You spend like $30 on this thing and it's used in almost no games. I bought it going "voice chat for the Wii? Finally!" Ended up no one bought it so the voice chat was useless. Today it just sits on my shelf.

I've bought a few bad controllers in my time (the aforementioned PSX controllers and a pretty bad PS2 controller) but that's about it. An occasionally mediocre game here and there but nothing serious.


----------



## retrodoctor (Nov 17, 2012)

Kid Icarus Uprising


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 17, 2012)

Nintendo products, period.  They are always just so gimmicky...  I find myself rushing out and buying the newest, hottest Nintendo product only to find it sitting at the bottom of a closet somewhere within a month.  Maybe if their consoles had any amount of grafix or even a decent catalog of games, they'd have more staying power...

okay, I'm just kidding around.  I'd never use blanket statements in an effort to cause a ruckus around here.  Especially with all of the Nintendo fanboys around.

In all seriousness though, anything made my Sony.  They're money grubbing fools.


----------



## DroRox (Nov 17, 2012)

The Zelda CD-I games. The CD-I in general. Just ugh.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Nov 17, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Nintendo products, period.  They are always just so gimmicky...  I find myself rushing out and buying the newest, hottest Nintendo product only to find it sitting at the bottom of a closet somewhere within a month.  Maybe if their consoles had any amount of grafix or even a decent catalog of games, they'd have more staying power...
> 
> okay, I'm just kidding around.  I'd never use blanket statements in an effort to cause a ruckus around here.  Especially with all of the Nintendo fanboys around.
> 
> *In all seriousness though, anything made my Sony.  They're money grubbing fools.*




Was that a blanket statement or should I make on for you?

OT: 
Knock off PS2 controller, it had typos all over the package and it stopped working before I even played the second time.
20-in-1 game handheld, I can't believe I ever went near that thing, it had Tetris and some kind of duck hunt thing!
A PS2 game, which showed a cool racing game or something on the cover, which didn't have a game inside, it had a DVD!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 17, 2012)

All gaming related magazines I've bought over the years. 

Just useless and horribly outdated, I pleaded myself to never buy another magazine related to gaming.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 17, 2012)

ohh one that sticks out in memory was Enter The Matrix on the original Xbox, was quite desperate to play it back in the day due to the hype of the movies and what do you know, everything bearing The Matrix name at that point in time seemed to turn out absolutely fucking shit


----------



## Lurker2 (Nov 17, 2012)

Half of the video games and flashcarts I bought
Strategy guides
Third party controllers
That one 360 I bought


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Nov 17, 2012)

A fake DSTT


----------



## Mantis41 (Nov 17, 2012)

KINECT!!


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Nov 17, 2012)

Playstation Move all the way.


----------



## Devin (Nov 17, 2012)

The freaking Legendary edition of Halo Reach. Dropped down in price from $175 to $75 in a few weeks.


----------



## The Minecrafter (Nov 17, 2012)

Probably the two Madcatz gamecube controllers I bought from Target, before I knew what a horrible brand they were. When I was going through the subspace emissary on brawl, the controller got stuck, think the joypad was in the down position, and I couldn't do anything. Thankfully, I have some wavebird controllers now.


----------



## Mantis41 (Nov 17, 2012)

about £250 worth of Skylanders crap that the boy stopped playing with after 2 months.


----------



## GeorgeFoulds (Nov 17, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> Nintendo products, period. They are always just so gimmicky... I find myself rushing out and buying the newest, hottest Nintendo product only to find it sitting at the bottom of a closet somewhere within a month. Maybe if their consoles had any amount of grafix or even a decent catalog of games, they'd have more staying power...
> 
> okay, I'm just kidding around. I'd never use blanket statements in an effort to cause a ruckus around here. Especially with all of the Nintendo fanboys around.
> 
> In all seriousness though, anything made my Sony. They're money grubbing fools.


 
Your whole statement about sony reminds me of this image a Racketboy poster had as his Signature:


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 17, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> In all seriousness though, anything made my Sony. They're money grubbing fools.


 
I've had so many problems with Sony consoles it's ridiculous! My Playstation I got back in 96/97 had to be replaced after a month due to a clicking drive, only for the replacement to not work at all.

The PS2 I grabbed on launch, first console didn't work. Second console overheated and the third one needed replacing as the controllers didn't repsond at all after two months.

PSP, the first one I had a upside down screen! Ok I got that used but whatever at least I got a refund and a proper working used PSP. 

Never had a PS3, I'd like one as the exclusives do seem a lot better and fresher.

No problems with the two 360 consoles I've had or the Xbox either (I know a few people who are their 2nd or 3rd 360). Nintendo...never had a problem with anything apart from some carts on the NES not working straight away. Sega and all the others...no issues...I just had terrible luck with Sony products, not just gaming ones!  Not ratting on Sony products, outside of controllers breaking no one I know personally have had issues.


----------



## ilman (Nov 17, 2012)

Tony Hawk:Shred...
The strange thing is that I bought it for myself...

A knock-off charger for wii-motes+two battery packs, charged both of them and after five minutes they died. Charged them again, same thing. Threw the charger and the battery packs away in the end.

And my old PSP 1003. One year since I've bought it, the analog stick glitches and always goes left.


----------



## drobb (Nov 17, 2012)

3DO


----------



## emigre (Nov 17, 2012)

Nah not really. I got mine for free.

In all seriousness just some shit controllers and bad games. Nothing too bad like spending a small fortune on a shit console.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 17, 2012)

DSi

I sold my Wii and used the funds to get a DSi a couple years ago... What a fucking waste. Ended up selling that and getting a PSP (which I slightly regret getting rid of...). Preferred my black DSlite to my DSi by leaps and bounds. Handheld gaming just seems like a joke to me. I play games for immersion, and that just doesn't happen on a 4" screen... The only thing they're remotely good for are puzzle games (puzzle quest, bejeweled, etc...) and mind-numbing RPGs (when you'd like your mind numbed...). I can get all of that from my iPod when I want it...

At least the PSP has good emulators.


----------



## exangel (Nov 17, 2012)

I've got a few things.
#1: Accidentally paid money for a Descent II _DEMO_ instead of the full version because of the asshole way PC games in Jewel Cases were all piled together at game/software stores in the late 90's.
#2: Bought the wrong Code Breaker trying to get FMCB installed by myself, cost me $45 at ebgames or gamestop, and it didn't even work with cheats for the one game I wanted to beat with cheats, much less have any kind of elf launching workaround (it was supposed to come with the USB device, but it came with a max memory card).
#3: An R4i Gold before Wood existed from a company that didn't release updates (but at least I found the 'temp as a result) (and it also got perma-blocked by a DSi System update)
#4: The iPlayer flashcart for GBA emulation on my DSi XL before the DStwo was released; I don't want to watch videos on my DSi XL nor use it as a music player, and it was severely overpriced.  i could never get rid of the thing.  I've used it once or twice this year as I've found more homebrew for the DS that I like but there's no point in keeping the thing set up when I have a DStwo.


----------



## Jaems (Nov 17, 2012)

I regret buying a Wii on launch day. It was not worth $250. Poor me, I bought into all this "Revolution" hype.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 17, 2012)

Jaems said:


> I regret buying a Wii on launch day. It was not worth $250. Poor me, I bought into all this "Revolution" hype.


 
I searched for two months after release to find one; they were completely sold out in my area...
Played Wii Sports, Twilight Princess, and Mario Galaxy...let it sit until Metroid Prime 3 came out...let it sit until Silent Hill: Shattered Memories came out...Never touched it again.
Spent 100x the amount of time testing homebrew/compiling USB Loader GX than I did actually playing games on the thing.


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 17, 2012)

the wii nunchuk, i prefer the classic controller.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 17, 2012)

weavile001 said:


> the wii nunchuk, i prefer the classic controller.


err...it came with the console, didn't it?


----------



## bowser (Nov 17, 2012)

A 3DS. Sold it and got a 3DS XL and it's awesome.


----------



## jowan (Nov 17, 2012)

Chinese Xbox 360 controller which doesn't work on Win 7


----------



## weavile001 (Nov 17, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> err...it came with the console, didn't it?


mine came broken and i had to buy one to play mw3, until i bought a classic controller


----------



## AceWarhead (Nov 17, 2012)

Seriously? Why is everyone's MadCatz GC controllers going haywire? I've had one since 2007 and still works perfectly. On the other hand, the Official Nintendo ones died after 4 months!


----------



## emigre (Nov 17, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Seriously? Why is everyone's MadCatz GC controllers going haywire? I've had one since 2007 and still works perfectly. On the other hand, the Official Nintendo ones died after 4 months!


 
I think someone swapped the labels around on your controllers.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 17, 2012)

the playstation


----------



## AceWarhead (Nov 17, 2012)

emigre said:


> I think someone swapped the labels around on your controllers.


Heh, that'd be pretty funny... but it is so odd that I have good lock with madCatz. My bro has a PS2 controller by them also, and he is a ragey gamer (he throws controllers down and stuff) Still working.
Maybe this is the Japanese MadCatz.....


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 17, 2012)

The Powerglove. It's so bad.


----------



## Arras (Nov 17, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Heh, that'd be pretty funny... but it is so odd that I have good lock with madCatz. My bro has a PS2 controller by them also, and he is a ragey gamer (he throws controllers down and stuff) Still working.
> Maybe this is the Japanese MadCatz.....


Usually they don't really "break" but the buttons just stop working properly. Like, the control stick veers slightly to one direction/the A button gets stuck down occasionally.. small things like that.


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 17, 2012)

Not one but two copies of Sonic The Hedgehog 2006 for the PS3 and Xbox 360 (one each).


----------



## absolalone111 (Nov 17, 2012)

An unofficial gamecube controller, thundershock or something like that. It was purple, unlike my black gamecube. It was the controller that guests played with. The L and R buttons stopped working so often that I just took it apart.


----------



## Veho (Nov 17, 2012)

The *Tiger R-Zone*.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 17, 2012)

Dynex Headphones.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 17, 2012)

AshuraZro said:


> Not one but two copies of Sonic The Hedgehog 2006 for the PS3 and Xbox 360 (one each).


 
im slighty baffled there, surely a turd is a turd no matter which console it was on?


----------



## Xenirina (Nov 17, 2012)

A Pokemon figurine. I got it imported from China. Broke 5 minutes after on my keyring


----------



## zerofalcon (Nov 17, 2012)

A fake DSTT years ago (it lasted only 3 weeks), got a refund luckly and received instead an M3 DS real combo


----------



## Daemauroa (Nov 17, 2012)

worst gaming related thing... hmmm, well I always think about what I am going to spend my money on, so never had actually bought a game that I didn't like... however, I did have bought world-of-warcraft-subscription. and it literary vanished into air, and what I do only have left, is a lvl 85 wow character. oh, and guitar hero, that stuff broke in 3 months. but nevertheless, I did have a great time with it. and I did have a great time with WoW too. 
I think I will choose then a gba sp charger, which I had bought because I lost my orginal one and it was bulky as hell compared to the orginal. and only merely 2 days later, I found the orginal somewhere. so I only used that charger for 1 time, so it was pretty much a waste, however, I did not bought it, my mom did when I was little.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 18, 2012)

Hmm...my first thought was a bunch of plastic pheripherals combo'ed together for a nice price. That steering wheel was never used, mainly because it wasn't made to fit the redesigned wiimote condoms they gave. Those condoms didn't cover as much as the regulars, but they did manage to make + and - keys nearly impossible to use. Battery replacement was slightly easier, but that's about it.
Top of that: it came with a USB battery charger that supposedly would hold your wiimote and batteries while charging them on your USB-port. What it didn't told you was that a wiimote in condom doesn't fit, and that the battery charger department is designed to get stuck.

Then I thought: my 3DS. Bought it at launch day. Lost interest while playing Zelda: Ocarina of Time (no, I never played a previous version of it). Last time I opened it was to get all the ambassador games. Those were kinda neat, but the controls are way too small for me. And I don't feel like trading it in for an XL I wouldn't use either.

But top of the list is definately some UT2004 figurines I once bought online. I didn't had a credit card back then, so a clanmate shipped in for me (the idea was to go to a LAN where I'd give it as a present to another friend I hadn't even seen before). While it was two weeks before said LAN (going to England was a huge investment back then...and even the figurines were about the only luxury items at all that year), it didn't arrive on time.
When I informed nearly a month later what was keeping it (the house owner got pretty tired of me asking about a delivery every other day), my clan mate learned - to his surprise - that it was sitting in a nearby depot for about a month. The shipping company had told him "the address doesn't exist". Which was bullshit. Even more that they hadn't bother to call me (I hated cell phones back then...but for that reason, I had it charged with me almost 24/7). They asked my clan mate if they should ship it back to the makers of the product. He obviously said no (or even screamed...this was supposed to be our surprise gift), and informed me.
When I called the delivery company - DHL, by the way - they told me they just shipped it back to Germany.

In the end, I got my money back for the figurines. But the worst part is that the delivery was about half the price...which I DIDN'T got back.
When looking back at it now, it's like nothing. The money was 20 or 30 euro's or something (half of which was shipping). But on a monthly spendable basis of 150 euro's (excluding just the rent...), that fucking hurted.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 18, 2012)

Counterfeit (or at least I think it was) PS1 memory cards. Would have bought the original one but by then they were no longer in production. It could be used but once you remove it from the slot, all memory is deleted for some unknown reason. This never happened to my old genuine ones. So I kinda leave it in there permanently with files for games which can only read from the 1st slot and use the original for the 2nd one which I could switch around. And to think I bought 2 from 2 different shops. Surely they must have gotten from the same supplier or something :\


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Turtle Beach XL1 headphones.

Brink (Xbox 360)

Sega Genestick


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 18, 2012)

The Mario Kart wheel but it was in the whole Wii package, so yeah..


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been pretty savvy with my purchases over the years, but I've had a lot of crap bought for me. Let's see...

- My mother's ex husband once bought me one of those multi-game cards for the Gameboy from a car boot sale. He meant well, to be fair, but when I used it just for a brief moment to be courteous and not hurt his feelings, the damn thing killed my Gameboy.

- My mother once bought me an LCD game of Aladdin with money I was saving up for Super Metroid, which completes itself. The enemies all kill themselves if left alone long enough and the collision detection is faulty so you can never die. Switch it on, press start, go make yourself a sandwich. Simple. And bloody offensive. To this day I have never owned a physical cartridge of Super Metroid. Incidentally, this LCD game was never sold anywhere for more than £15. I had £40 saved up, I was only £10 off my purchase. I had no money left in my account after this while mum also returned with two bags from River Island. Fuck you, you thieving whore.

- My dad once bought Halo 3, falling prey to the marketting hype of it being the best game of all time. To prove him wrong I finished it in just over 4 hours with no trouble whatsoever and simply said 'the good games are value for money'.

- I bought my friend's Xbox 360 a while back, only to discover a two pronged attack by Fate waiting for me as a result as the system had a critical fault and wouldn't read disks, then just as I saved up enough money for the needed repairs, I was burgled and the damn thing got stolen. So all in all a complete waste of money. Well, sort of. Since I got all his games with it, and half of them were shite, I traded them in for Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance, so I guess I got at least something out of the whole ordeal.


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 18, 2012)

With over 30 years of happy gaming memories , I have to say the worst peace of crap must have been the  NEO Flash and Magic Key 1/2/3 !!!
The product was broken at launch , but it came with beta updates that were supposed to at least give it the advertised functionality, but they stopped at 0.4 or 0.6 and never bothered to release the source code or even bother to port the somehow better menu from their other flashcarts.

Horrible, horrible support and total disrespect for their customers who paid up to $ 300 fro said magic key + 256Mb flashcart combo ( I only got the magic key 3 for arounf $65 I believe, but still, what a rip off ! ).
Years of fake promises after that and they kept on working on new hardware instead of fixing the existing one etc..etc..etc..

NEO FLASH is a name that we don't hear too often these days, and for a reason !http://www.neoflash.com/forum/index.php?board=6.0


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 18, 2012)

VMIGO
It was a very crappy dog simulator, Nintendogs was 100x better.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 18, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> VMIGO
> It was a very crappy dog simulator, Nintendogs was 100x better.


 
A real dog is 100x better.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> A real dog is 100x better.


:'(


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 18, 2012)

Assassin's Creed III: Liberations.
Not a bad game at all don't get me wrong (not brilliant either, but fun), but when I finished it I learned of a huge bug that randomly deletes your save file that seems to occur after you get 100% of one of the collections.
I really can't believe they released the game with a bug like that.
And I don't believe for one minute that they didn't see this in the testing phase.
Even if they finally patch it I don't think I'll ever replay it again, I was just too pissed off.

Also Animal Crossing for Wii.
The DS version was 10 times more fun.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 18, 2012)

DragorianSword said:


> And I don't believe for one miute that they didn't see this in the testing phase.


 
If you're really accusing any game company of purposefully ignoring a game-ruining bug then that's a really bold and wildly incorrect accusation. Unless it's a "shit of the shit" tier game like... Elf Bowling.


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> If you're really accusing any game company of purposefully ignoring a game-ruining bug then that's a really bold and wildly incorrect accusation. Unless it's a "shit of the shit" tier game like... Elf Bowling.


Ok I know I may have overreacted a little because I was so pissed off. It only happened 2 hours ago.
But a lot of people (I would say 1/4) are experiencing this bug so it can't be that they didn't notice it in development.
I just hope they come with a patch soon, for other people.
I really hate that companies seem to release 'unfinished' games these days.
I don't care it takes longer for the game to release, as long as I don't get any of these enraging bugs.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 18, 2012)

DragorianSword said:


> Ok I know I may have overreacted a little because I was so pissed off. It only happened 2 hours ago.
> But a lot of people (I would say 1/4) are experiencing this bug so it can't be that they didn't notice it in development.
> I just hope they come with a patch soon, for other people.
> I really hate that companies seem to release 'unfinished' games these days.
> I don't care it takes longer for the game to release, as long as I don't get any of these enraging bugs.


 
Well they can't test for everything, actually a lot of games have game-breaking bugs. Metroid Other M did, Skyward Sword did, and games like Fallout 3, NV, TES IV and V are released with massive amounts of bugs. Skyrim is basically a year old and they're _still_ releasing patches to fix bugs.

They can't test for everything and for every condition. A patch will most likely be issued, most games get patches on the Vita nowadays.


----------



## Disorarara (Nov 18, 2012)

A copy of Nightfire which must have been microwaved or something because it refused to work at all. And a Gamestop Gamecube controller where the buttons have to be pressed abnormally hard which ruins it's utility in a unique way. Otherwise I've been pretty happy with my purchases lately since they have a tendency to become really really useful only months later.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 18, 2012)

Sega Mega CD , Kinect  and all the games we bought and subsequently sold


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 18, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well they can't test for everything, actually a lot of games have game-breaking bugs. Metroid Other M did, Skyward Sword did, and games like Fallout 3, NV, TES IV and V are released with massive amounts of bugs. Skyrim is basically a year old and they're _still_ releasing patches to fix bugs.
> 
> They can't test for everything and for every condition. A patch will most likely be issued, most games get patches on the Vita nowadays.


Yeah I know, I was just mad.
But a bug that deletes your save file is about the worst you can get.
I wonder what causes it though 'cause I just read about some people who just got it after playing a couple of chapters, without completing anything.


----------



## GeorgeFoulds (Nov 18, 2012)

Well this thread was more successful than expected, maybe it's due to being a total nub but this is surprising.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 18, 2012)

The Wii.
When I finally got one, I only played it about 10 times before I hacked it a year later.


----------



## retrodoctor (Nov 18, 2012)

So it was pretty much worth it...?


----------



## Depravo (Nov 18, 2012)

Gameboy Camera and Printer. Expensive and absolutely totally 100% crap and pointless.


----------



## Smuff (Nov 18, 2012)

Wii Fit, and a boxful of Wii accessories (classic controllers, extra wiimotes and nunchucks) that have all been gathering dust since the day I got an  xbox360 5 years or so ago.
Hopefully my 3 year old will get a kick out of some of the games in the next few years.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 18, 2012)

Disorarara said:


> A copy of Nightfire which must have been microwaved or something because it refused to work at all. And a Gamestop Gamecube controller where the buttons have to be pressed abnormally hard which ruins it's utility in a unique way. Otherwise I've been pretty happy with my purchases lately since they have a tendency to become really really useful only months later.


 
I feel bad for you because Nightfire is a great game and one of my favorite games ever. It's infinitely more fun than Goldeneye ever was. Really solid and fun weapons (special marks go to the Sentinel and Samurai for fun), awesome maps (Skyrail is still talked about today), tons of Bond content (the best henchmen like Oddjob, Jaws, and Knick-Knack and the best villains like Goldfinger and I think Rosa Klebb was in it), and actually a really solid multiplayer (there's a surprising amount of choose-your-style gameplay like you can do stealth or just run and gun).

Hate to digress but it should be in every gamer's library. Still an awesome party game w/ 4 person splitscreen.


----------



## emigre (Nov 18, 2012)

GameWinner said:


> The Wii.
> When I finally got one, I only played it about 10 times before I hacked it a year later.


 
I hacked my Wii the day I got it. Just for homebrew of course.


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 18, 2012)

DragorianSword said:


> Assassin's Creed III: Liberations.
> Not a bad game at all don't get me wrong (not brilliant either, but fun), but when I finished it I learned of a huge bug that randomly deletes your save file that seems to occur after you get 100% of one of the collections.
> I really can't believe they released the game with a bug like that.
> And I don't believe for one minute that they didn't see this in the testing phase.
> ...


 
Oh...come on, of all the crap out there and all the possible useless adapters, fishing controllers, expensive gold plated HDMI cables working just the same as the cheap ones, guitar hero DS grips, faulty PSP memory cards, under developed flash cards or really bad games or bad games systems you come up with a brand new game that in spite of a few problems is still a great game in all its rights ?
Is really ACIII just as bad as all the aforementioned crap out there ?

I understand it must have been a huge disappointment to have the latest game with a bug like that......but surely there are much worse things out there.


----------



## Veho (Nov 18, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> Oh...come on, of all the crap out there and all the possible useless adapters, fishing controllers, expensive gold plated HDMI cables working just the same as the cheap ones, guitar hero DS grips, faulty PSP memory cards, under developed flash cards or really bad games or bad games systems


Maybe he never bought any of those.


----------



## Arras (Nov 18, 2012)

Wii Fit. Can't really think of anything else TBH.


----------



## KingBlank (Nov 18, 2012)

Borderlands 2,
Steam support removed it from my account because they thought I had been hacked then when I contacted them they said "Sorry we cannot help any further"
ANY FURTHER seriously, they thought they were helping?


----------



## Duckthom (Nov 18, 2012)

Windows, seriously, it's the worst OS i've ever seen. Look at how many security updates come out over the years. The only reason i'm still using it is because there are no good games for linux yet. (Yes, I know Steam is being ported to linux    )
I'm not even bothering to install Windows 8, I like the new GUI but there aren't enough new features to make it worth upgrading from 7 to 8.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 18, 2012)

Gameshark Gamecube Gamesaves....
I ordered a used one off of Amazon and it didn't even come with the USB Memory Card only the cd disc.
How the crap am I supposed to use that?
Also Rubik's World for the DS.
The first (sadly) game I bought for my DS. It's the WORST game I've owned by far. Ended up giving to my mom's friend's daughter for her birthday. At least someone enjoyed it.


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 18, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> Oh...come on, of all the crap out there and all the possible useless adapters, fishing controllers, expensive gold plated HDMI cables working just the same as the cheap ones, guitar hero DS grips, faulty PSP memory cards, under developed flash cards or really bad games or bad games systems you come up with a brand new game that in spite of a few problems is still a great game in all its rights ?
> Is really ACIII just as bad as all the aforementioned crap out there ?
> 
> I understand it must have been a huge disappointment to have the latest game with a bug like that......but surely there are much worse things out there.


 
No don't get me wrong, it's a good game, but it's the first ever gaming related thing I regret buying.
Well actually I just regret buying it this soon, since we have to wait for a patch and in that time the price could drop although I don't think it will take that long for the patch to come out.

All other games or accessoires I have ever bought where good or just good enough.
My R4 SDHC may be a fake R4 with outdated firmware, but the only game I haven't got to work properly to date was 999, so I don't regret that one.
I never regreted buying any of my consoles/handhelds (GB, GBC, GBA SP, DS, 3DS, PSP, PSVita and Wii), not even my Wii because it's still fun when friends come over.
And I personally kind of liked Guitar Hero for DS. You just had to find the right way to hold it and the songs where good.
I also never buy games or other things on a whim because I'm almost always broke.


----------



## Disorarara (Nov 19, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I feel bad for you because Nightfire is a great game and one of my favorite games ever. It's infinitely more fun than Goldeneye ever was. Really solid and fun weapons (special marks go to the Sentinel and Samurai for fun), awesome maps (Skyrail is still talked about today), tons of Bond content (the best henchmen like Oddjob, Jaws, and Knick-Knack and the best villains like Goldfinger and I think Rosa Klebb was in it), and actually a really solid multiplayer (there's a surprising amount of choose-your-style gameplay like you can do stealth or just run and gun).
> 
> Hate to digress but it should be in every gamer's library. Still an awesome party game w/ 4 person splitscreen.


 
Oh I know it, I was just repurchasing a copy because my first one somehow got lost. It was really heartbreaking when the new one refused to work because I had spent all day looking for a store that had a copy.

Oh and I also just remembered when I bought a crossword puzzles game for PS2. I still don't know what the hell I was thinking, but that is easily the worst thing I bought ever.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 19, 2012)

Pokémon Dash.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 19, 2012)

A fake PS3 controller I bought to save money that didn't work on my tablet due to incompatibility with the app on my device.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 19, 2012)

*Insert your favorite console/game/accessory here*

TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL...


----------



## loco365 (Nov 19, 2012)

$15 for a 386-Pokémon Pokedex book I got in a book order. It was so full of typos and mistakes, I swear. Worst thing ever. The best part of the book was the drawings in the front part of the book.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Nov 19, 2012)

An unlicensed game for the snes called Pikachu. Its bad controls make the game so difficult that it has only 4 levels and I never finished it.


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 19, 2012)

DragorianSword said:


> No don't get me wrong, it's a good game, but it's the first ever gaming related thing I regret buying.
> Well actually I just regret buying it this soon, since we have to wait for a patch and in that time the price could drop although I don't think it will take that long for the patch to come out.
> 
> All other games or accessoires I have ever bought where good or just good enough.
> ...


 So you did buy most of the things I mentioned...wow !
Anyway, I know that with all it's faults, AC3 will turn out to be a great game, like you say, we just have to be a little patient and wait for the update.


----------



## Arras (Nov 19, 2012)

Right, a fake PS3 controller that worked perfectly fine - until Sony blocked it in an update after about two weeks. FUUUU-


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 19, 2012)

Datel Games 'n' Media dock. It worked kinda, for movies and stuff, but the sound was always off, and eventually my DS stopped recognizing them. I say them because i went through multiple of them. 

The datel MAX media Dock wasnt too bad though. It had poor software though


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 19, 2012)

In all serious, in recent memory, I'm gonna say this.







I bought it for emulators on my PC this summer, and the dPad broke the same day I got it. Which is a damn shame, because the feel and size and dpad and face buttons and triggers were infinitely better than on the official 360 controller. Too bad the build quality was so apparently crappy... it didn't feel cheap, either.


----------



## tan-tan (Nov 19, 2012)

The worst? Probably the Datel Games N Music card. What the hell was wrong with me?! I thought it was an awesome card that was like the R4 my friend had at the time and would play all the DS games and do all sorts of other things (Although to be fair, I was fairly young as well as ignorant about flashcards at the time). It cost 60 DOLLARS and essentially did shit-all.

It didn't DLDI patch stuff automatically like the M3 i got several years later did. Any homebrew that had to write to SD or load other things from SD (in the case of emulators, roms.) simply did not work. The most useful thing i was ever able to run with it was DSOrganize. (and of course, suffice to say, it certainly did not play DS roms like a R4 did) The shitty 128MB MicroSD that came with it got corrupted all the time, and the card itself died after only 5 months.

I also once bought a music making program for the PSP from a bargain bin for like 20 dollars. It was convoluted, confusing, and nearly impossible to use. I never managed to make anything with it. The manual explained nothing, and the internet little more. I traded it away after a couple weeks.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 19, 2012)

Dream Trigger 3D for the 3DS.

I can't even beat the first fucking level of that game.  You watch the top and play on the bottom!  HOW THE HELL.


----------



## emigre (Nov 19, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Dream Trigger 3D for the 3DS.
> 
> I can't even beat the first fucking level of that game. You watch the top and play on the bottom! HOW THE HELL.


 
i think Dream Trigger is an attempt at post modern art than at a video game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 19, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Dream Trigger 3D for the 3DS.
> 
> I can't even beat the first fucking level of that game. You watch the top and play on the bottom! HOW THE HELL.


 
I highly suggest avoiding Chronos Twin then.

You watch both screens and play both screens. The game is actually pretty fun but it's fucking hard as shit.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 20, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I highly suggest avoiding Chronos Twin then.
> 
> You watch both screens and play both screens. The game is actually pretty fun but it's fucking hard as shit.


I guess it would be fair to throw in Fractured Soul while you're at it, too.


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 24, 2012)

DragorianSword said:


> No don't get me wrong, it's a good game, but it's the first ever gaming related thing I regret buying.
> Well actually I just regret buying it this soon, since we have to wait for a patch and in that time the price could drop although I don't think it will take that long for the patch to come out.
> 
> All other games or accessoires I have ever bought where good or just good enough.
> ...


 
There you go......:

Assassin’s Creed III v1.01 Patch

Input related adjustments
Minor fixes related to Abstergo Store menu
Voice chat problem fixed
Fixed Keyboard layout related issues
Fixed Mouse navigation in Character Selection screen 
Various small Uplay related fixes and improvements
Fixed situations when links in News and Additional Content menus do not work properly
News Feeds improvements
Improvements made to limited mode
Minor fixes in Single Player cinematic
Improved Notifications functionality
 
I guess things will be better now......


----------



## Harsky (Nov 24, 2012)

THIS accessory when it came out for the GBA. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Blaze-Game-Boy-Advance-Tuner/dp/B000068CLV

I bought one in Hong Kong and carrying it all the way back to the UK to find that it can't pick up any TV signal was a massive blow. To be honest, it probably only had about 6-7 year shelf life before all the analogue TV signals got turned off around here. 

Another one is the GBA SP AV Adapter:

http://www.superufo.com/review_html/GBA_SP_AV_Adapter.html

Great idea at the time but was instantly confined to the cupboards once I got an upgraded PC to convert AVIs to play on my PSP. Still, a Dreamcast game running on a GBA SP was fun... for a few minutes.


----------



## Markitus95 (Nov 24, 2012)

The official Nintendo DS Rumble Pack. This crappy thing doesn't rumble at all, it only moves a bit and makes a broken sound. But it only costed like 2€, so I don't care about it anymore (plus, I use a 3DS, and there aren't many games compatible with it).


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Nov 24, 2012)

Wireless Mouse.
Well it does what it do, but for long run... it's not really convenient which is sometimes very annoying.


----------



## DragorianSword (Nov 25, 2012)

Arm73 said:


> There you go......:
> 
> Assassin’s Creed III v1.01 Patch
> 
> ...


Nope that patch was already out when I bought the game, so I updated it even before playing it once.
So it clearly didn't fix it.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Nov 25, 2012)

A cheap $40 or something like that for an R4i Redant card which doesn't even work with the DSi or 3DS!

EDIT: After many delivery troubles, my DSTWO should be on it's way!


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2012)

Harsky said:


> Another one is the GBA SP AV Adapter:
> 
> http://www.superufo.com/review_html/GBA_SP_AV_Adapter.html
> 
> Great idea at the time but was instantly confined to the cupboards once I got an upgraded PC to convert AVIs to play on my PSP. Still, a Dreamcast game running on a GBA SP was fun... for a few minutes.


That thing is awesome and I want it. 

I thought only the GBA TV tuner allowed something like that. I had no idea an actual AV adapter existed. 

Does it work on the DS?


----------



## Harsky (Nov 25, 2012)

Veho said:


> That thing is awesome and I want it.
> 
> I thought only the GBA TV tuner allowed something like that. I had no idea an actual AV adapter existed.
> 
> Does it work on the DS?


 
Should do. It acts likes a GBA cart so yeah, it'll fit in the GBA slot of a DS. Gimme a PM if you're interested.


----------



## dalc789 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd say the worst thing I bought was the 3DS on launch day.  It didn't even take too long for the price to drop 80 bucks.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 25, 2012)

dalc789 said:


> I'd say the worst thing I bought was the 3DS on launch day. It didn't even take too long for the price to drop 80 bucks.


I gotta say though... I'm pretty jealous of those ambassador games.


----------



## emigre (Nov 25, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I gotta say though... I'm pretty jealous of those ambassador games.


 
Yipee to twenty games I've already played?


----------



## dalc789 (Nov 25, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I gotta say though... I'm pretty jealous of those ambassador games.


Yeah, they're nice and all, but I have a DSTWO that could play them.  So I didn't really get anything out of the ambassador thing.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Yipee to twenty games I've already played?


I mean, I agree, it's still doesn't really make up for the $80 price drop. But I'm all for having as many handheld games on one console as possible (especially those GBA games). Some of them I've never even played. I really hope Nintendo gets on the ball with GBA VC and more GB/GBC VC.


dalc789 said:


> Yeah, they're nice and all, but I have a DSTWO that could play them. So I didn't really get anything out of the ambassador thing.


With those frame rate issues and compatibility? I'll take ambassador over a supercard any day. but that's just me. (I own a SCDS2, btw).


----------



## emigre (Nov 25, 2012)

I prefer just having the $80. IF you know what to do that would get one night of sex, drugs and rock n roll.


----------



## Vampire Lied (Nov 25, 2012)

Ds lite. Dsi came out a month after I got it.
That, and the psp camera. Hardly ever used that crap.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Nov 25, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I mean, I agree, it's still doesn't really make up for the $80 price drop. But I'm all for having as many handheld games on one console as possible (especially those GBA games). Some of them I've never even played. I really hope Nintendo gets on the ball with GBA VC and more GB/GBC VC.


 
I wish I had those ambassador games too. Even though I could use NesDS, the 3DS have better screen resolution for playing nes games. And the gba games look really big in the 3DS screen because of the aspect ratio.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 25, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> I wish I had those ambassador games too. Even though I could use NesDS, the 3DS have better screen resolution for playing nes games. And the gba games look really big in the 3DS screen because of the aspect ratio.


Yeah. Plus $80 is already almost what I spent on grabbing a backlit GBA SP and copy of Yoshi's Island GBA not long ago ($40 for the SP, $25 for Yoshi's Island).


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Nov 25, 2012)

BTW, the only reason I didn't start playing mega man (never played it before) is because I'm waiting for these games to be released in the eshop.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 25, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> BTW, the only reason I didn't start playing mega man (never played it before) is because I'm waiting for these games to be released in the eshop.


Pro tip: The 4 Mega Man Zero games are available as a collection on one DS cart. I suggest grabbing them. They basically combine the gameplay style of Mega Man X with the extreme difficulty that earlier titles had (though they're still nowhere near as hard as the classic series).

Also, Mega Man ZX and ZX Advent on the DS are worth checking out (they're sort of spiritual successors to the Zero series).


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 25, 2012)

Before I bought the 2 official Gamecube controllers I have now, we bought a number of Gamecube controllers which were all broken as hell. The first one came in the mail with a completely smashed analog stick and it didn't play at all. The second was a replica and had a very loose and imprecise analog. The third and fourth were GameStop controllers I bought on my trip to Denmark, the C-Stick on the first broke for absolutely no reason whatsoever and the A button on the second is so insensitive that you had to thrust your finger on it.

The official ones felt like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## emigre (Nov 25, 2012)

Catastrophic said:


> Before I bought the 2 official Gamecube controllers I have now, we bought a number of Gamecube controllers which were all broken as hell. The first one came in the mail with a completely smashed analog stick and it didn't play at all. The second was a replica and had a very loose and imprecise analog. The third and fourth were GameStop controllers I bought on my trip to Denmark, the C-Stick on the first broke for absolutely no reason whatsoever and the A button on the second is so insensitive that you had to thrust your finger on it.
> 
> The official ones felt like a breath of fresh air.


 
Your experience sounds catastrophic.


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Your experience sounds catastrophic.


----------



## emigre (Nov 25, 2012)

Blame Gahars, he infected me.


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Nov 25, 2012)

Catastrophic said:


> Before I bought the 2 official Gamecube controllers I have now, we bought a number of Gamecube controllers which were all broken as hell. The first one came in the mail with a completely smashed analog stick and it didn't play at all. The second was a replica and had a very loose and imprecise analog. The third and fourth were GameStop controllers I bought on my trip to Denmark, the C-Stick on the first broke for absolutely no reason whatsoever and the A button on the second is so insensitive that you had to thrust your finger on it.
> 
> The official ones felt like a breath of fresh air.


 
Never buy fake GC controllers, you can buy an original one and will last years, with the same money, you will buy 5 fake ones that will last a day each one (Not joking, once i bought a fake controller and it lasted a day. 1 miserable day. Fake controllers cant hand Melee xDD)


----------



## Intimidator88 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Virtual Boy retail full price.... sure my parents helped me out but i done all kinds of stuff earning that cash.... at the time i didnt know what a horrible mistake i had made but as i got older i figured it out.... *


----------



## emigre (Nov 25, 2012)

Intimidator88 said:


> *Virtual Boy retail full price.... sure my parents helped me out but i done all kinds of stuff earning that cash.... at the time i didnt know what a horrible mistake i had made but as i got older i figured it out.... *


 
Could you make the font bigger? I'm on the moon and can't read it properly.


----------



## Intimidator88 (Nov 25, 2012)

emigre said:


> Could you make the font bigger? I'm on the moon and can't read it properly.


 
I really dont know why it done that lol and by default for some reason cause i didnt even notice it till after i posted it weird...


----------



## Rizsparky (Nov 25, 2012)

Probably Resident Evil 6.... Oh boy I tried trading it in but its only worth half the amount I bought it for..


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Nov 25, 2012)

Vampire Lied said:


> Ds lite. Dsi came out a month after I got it.
> That, and the psp camera. Hardly ever used that crap.


 
I would have felt the other way around. No GBA or slot-2 devices, and 3DS coming out a few years later. DS-lite would have more purpose than the DSi when the 3DS arrived.


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 26, 2012)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Never buy fake GC controllers, you can buy an original one and will last years, with the same money, you will buy 5 fake ones that will last a day each one (Not joking, once i bought a fake controller and it lasted a day. 1 miserable day. Fake controllers cant hand Melee xDD)


Trust me, I've never even wanted to touch 3rd party controllers after that.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 26, 2012)

Catastrophic said:


> Trust me, I've never even wanted to touch 3rd party controllers after that.


Maybe it's just me but I don't see how 3rd party controllers are really that bad.
I bought a GC controller off amazon. Didn't have the Official Nintendo Seal or Nintendo on the controller.
Sure, sometimes the Analog Stick would get stuck and go in one direction (they suck by the way).
Besides that it was fully functional.


----------



## hundshamer (Nov 26, 2012)

I never bought a Virtual Boy (thank God). One of worst things I've bought was the Power Glove.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 26, 2012)

Not exactly the worst but I don't get why I purchased it in the first place. 



Spoiler


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 26, 2012)

Now that I really think about it, most Nintendo consoles/handhelds at launch. Got a DS Phat around when it first came out and it sat on a shelf for a least a year and a half until I got more games for it. Got a Nintendo Wii for the family, we played it a bit together but then it gathered dust for a year. Finally hacked it after that, and played a few games I couldn't get a hold of but other than that no one ever used it. My older bro recently took it off my hands. And of course the 3DS, I traded my DSi in for it so got an $80 price drop which was cool, but instantly regretted it. It sat for months until I finally sold it off.

Also the PS Vita at launch as well. At the time no stores had any Memory Cards larger than 4GB so I decided to wait until an 8GB came available, so I couldn't even do anything for a bit. Once I got one, I played a few PSP titles on it and hardly touched Uncharted. Once I got that PSP exploit via some bubble game (which I played a shit ton lol) I used it for GBA/SNES games which was nice. Eventually I sold it to pay for my 12" Subwoofers which I have used infinitely more than the PS Vita

I suppose this isn't necessarily gaming related, but I also got some crap chinese Android tablet for Christmas a few years ago. It wasn't too bad specs wise, had a 1GHZ processor and 1GB of RAM but the touchscreen was absolute shit and didn't work. Luckily I found a nice USB cable so I could use a keyboard to get around and everything and used it as an emulation device but eventually the CPU overheated.

My dad has bought maybe 6 or 7 different off brand Wiimotes, all of which never worked for more than a week.

I'm almost positive I have more, my dad buys a shit ton of stupid stuff whenever he sees a good deal.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 26, 2012)

Not sure if I said it here or not. 

Pandigital 7" color Novel (white). 

Google it. 

Worst purchase ever.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 26, 2012)

XPro said:


> Maybe it's just me but I don't see how 3rd party controllers are really that bad.
> I bought a GC controller off amazon. Didn't have the Official Nintendo Seal or Nintendo on the controller.
> Sure, sometimes the Analog Stick would get stuck and go in one direction (they suck by the way).
> Besides that it was fully functional.


That would be like saying "I don't see why knockoff chinese counterfeits of Chevy Camaros are really that bad. I bought one, and sure, sometimes the steering wheel would get stuck in one direction and the gas pedal would get stuck to the metal, but besides that, it was fully functional."


----------



## Yumi (Nov 26, 2012)

This



Spoiler










 

was when i had an xbox.
My hands ached each time i used it.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 26, 2012)

My 3DS. I've found I could have just bought another XL and enjoyed it more. >.> I can't sell it either because I misplaced it's original battery. I hope I can get a Vita soon.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Nov 26, 2012)

The wii i think.... well i didn't hate it, i just got bored after a while.
Because not many games really caught my attention.. the only 2 games that caught my attention were Super smash bros brawl and Crash of the titans. (Since i'm a big crash bandicoot fan)


----------



## celcodioc (Nov 26, 2012)

My unofficial GameStop GameCube controller. The buttons on that thing are so low quality...


----------



## Catastrophic (Nov 26, 2012)

XPro said:


> Maybe it's just me but I don't see how 3rd party controllers are really that bad.
> I bought a GC controller off amazon. Didn't have the Official Nintendo Seal or Nintendo on the controller.
> Sure, sometimes the Analog Stick would get stuck and go in one direction (they suck by the way).
> Besides that it was fully functional.


Not ALL 3rd party controllers are bad, I remember Logic3 PS2 controllers being pretty good.


----------



## AeroblitzR (Nov 26, 2012)

datel wifi max...
that thing was the biggest piece of shit i've ever had...


----------



## loco365 (Nov 26, 2012)

Markitus95 said:


> The official Nintendo DS Rumble Pack. This crappy thing doesn't rumble at all, it only moves a bit and makes a broken sound. But it only costed like 2€, so I don't care about it anymore (plus, I use a 3DS, and there aren't many games compatible with it).


Makes me glad I have an EZ Flash 3-in-1.

I once got Mach Rider for the NES. I was severely disappointed by it. Also the tablet I got was shit. It lagged like hell and didn't work too well.


hundshamer said:


> I never bought a Virtual Boy (thank God). One of worst things I've bought was the Power Glove.


I've wanted to get a power glove for a cosplay I wanted to do. However, I'd prefer using a broken one over one that still works.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 26, 2012)

For my PS2 I got the dvd remote for it. It was a pointless purchase. The worst part was that it had the x, square, circle, and triangle buttons on it, because you know, I'm going to try Metal Gear Solid 2 with it. XD


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Nov 26, 2012)

Epic Mickey. So disappointing.


----------



## pasc (Nov 26, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Game.Com
> 
> I got it for about £5 at a car boot sale, this was back when I collected anything that played video games. To this day it is still the worst platform I've played on, it came with many games like a horrible port of Duke Nukem 3D, Sonic Jam and RE2.




Ha.... even the GBA Version that was demoed using the Blue Roses Engine looked DAMN much better:

[/quote]

My fail buy... hmm for now I gotta say: Circle Pad Pro.. I planned on using it with KH DDD and didn't use it at all (save for trying it).
I was hoping it could be used for cycling the command but nope.

Maybe it will get some use with Monster Hunter 4


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2012)

pasc said:


> Ha.... even the GBA Version that was demoed using the Blue Roses Engine looked DAMN much better:
> 
> *video*



Wow, that looks amazing for a GBA game. Shame it was never released.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 26, 2012)

**Warning: The text below may piss people off**

The Nintendo 3DS and Street Fighter IV 3D. Why? I can't see 3D effects and if I can't utilize the very thing that makes it its selling point, why own it?


----------



## Qtis (Nov 26, 2012)

Sagat said:


> For my PS2 I got the dvd remote for it. It was a pointless purchase. The worst part was that it had the x, square, circle, and triangle buttons on it, because you know, I'm going to try Metal Gear Solid 2 with it. XD


Funny thing is that I think the PS3 remote is probably one of the best remotes I've used. For the PS3, the x&co are used for navigating the menus and so forth. Not bad IMO.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought a game.com on release day. I wanted to like it so bad, I really did. But the whole thing was just a blurry mess. I even bought it with my own money.

I did get one nice thing out of it. I was on a band trip and I let the girl behind me on the bus use it for the trip. She gave it back to me with her name and number in the organizer. Score.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 26, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> That would be like saying "I don't see why knockoff chinese counterfeits of Chevy Camaros are really that bad. I bought one, and sure, sometimes the steering wheel would get stuck in one direction and the gas pedal would get stuck to the metal, but besides that, it was fully functional."


Yes, but your similarities differ from my controller because I could always unplug the controller and insert it again.
Can't do that with a Camaro! 
And my Nintendo brand controller would do this two, so it might not even be the 3rd party one.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 26, 2012)

XPro said:


> Yes, but your similarities differ from my controller because I could always unplug the controller and insert it again.
> Can't do that with a Camaro!
> And my Nintendo brand controller would do this two, so it might not even be the 3rd party one.


oh, you're talking about how the control stick tilts when you first start it?

Generally, that's a result of having it pressed in a direction when the console is turned on. The console reads wherever the control stick sits as the "zero" point when the console is turned on, to avoid issues of loose sticks, etc. I thought you meant that it just randomly did that in the middle of the game.


----------



## Latiken (Nov 26, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> oh, you're talking about how the control stick tilts when you first start it?
> 
> Generally, that's a result of having it pressed in a direction when the console is turned on. The console reads wherever the control stick sits as the "zero" point when the console is turned on, to avoid issues of loose sticks, etc. I thought you meant that it just randomly did that in the middle of the game.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh... Lol.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 26, 2012)

XPro said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh... Lol.



Holy shit. I think someone on the temp learned something today. Woo!


----------



## Latiken (Nov 26, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Holy shit. I think someone on the temp learned something today. Woo!


Nah bro!


----------



## kingcolex (Nov 26, 2012)

Original M3 cost 80 us loaded once and was dead. The company was very very bad with support and made me take all these photos and what not and never gave me a refund. Bought straight from them.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 26, 2012)

XPro said:


> Nah bro!


 
Dude, you burst my bubble.  Not cool. 

(Someone learning something from the temp... dafuq was I thinking )


----------



## Latiken (Nov 26, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Dude, you burst my bubble. Not cool.
> 
> (Someone learning something from the temp... dafuq was I thinking )


Lol, didn't mean to burst your bubble.
And I learn everything about videogames from the temp.
Did you know the 3DS might become $140?


----------



## Deltaechoe (Nov 27, 2012)

Terraria, end of story


----------



## Goveynetcom (Nov 27, 2012)

Worst  video game purchases, that's a difficult one :/ 
Mario's Time Machine for snes, Shaq Fu for genesis, and a gameshark memory card usb thing for the original xbox that I literally never used, and eventually I just modded that xbox anyways.
On the other hand, I've gotten plenty of good deals too. I shop pretty well for video game stuff, but I also fall prey to bad deals when it's something I really want.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Nov 27, 2012)

pasc said:


> Ha.... even the GBA Version that was demoed using the Blue Roses Engine looked DAMN much better:




My fail buy... hmm for now I gotta say: Circle Pad Pro.. I planned on using it with KH DDD and didn't use it at all (save for trying it).
I was hoping it could be used for cycling the command but nope.

Maybe it will get some use with Monster Hunter 4[/quote]

Reminds me of the GBA Tony Hawk games, except the model in that video is way more detailed.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 27, 2012)

@the_randomizer: that doesn't pisses me off. It just makes me wonder why you bought it in the first place.
The 3D effect is kinda "meh" for me as well...so I just stopped buying games for it.
To be honest, I'm more concerned about the people who bought one for their kids...and then read that you shouldn't use the 3D effect below the age of...erm...12? 16? I forgot. In any case, there's an age limit: anything below will screw up the eyes. Now THAT would be a bad gaming thing. 


Ahem...on topic: I forgot to mention the (cheap) wireless gamecube controller I once bought. Sometimes during playing, it suddenly gets stuck on the 'down' position (which you can only solve through turning the thing off and on again). By itself, not THAT breaking...except when you're playing a fast paced game like F-Zero.


----------



## emigre (Nov 27, 2012)

Wever said:


> @the_randomizer: that doesn't pisses me off. It just makes me wonder why you bought it in the first place.
> The 3D effect is kinda "meh" for me as well...so I just stopped buying games for it.
> To be honest, I'm more concerned about the people who bought one for their kids...and then read that you shouldn't use the 3D effect below the age of...erm...12? 16? I forgot. In any case, there's an age limit: anything below will screw up the eyes. Now THAT would be a bad gaming thing.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Nov 27, 2012)

naved.islam14 said:


> Was that a blanket statement or should I make on for you?
> 
> OT:
> Knock off PS2 controller, it had typos all over the package and it stopped working before I even played the second time.
> ...


 
DON'T FEED THE TROLLS!!!!!!! But seriously, this will turn into a flame-war. (If it isn't already)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 27, 2012)

Wever said:


> To be honest, I'm more concerned about the people who bought one for their kids...and then read that you shouldn't use the 3D effect below the age of...erm...12? 16? I forgot. In any case, there's an age limit: anything below will screw up the eyes. Now THAT would be a bad gaming thing.


The "suggested" age for 3D mode is ages 6 and up. And the statement about messing up eyes is completely false. There's no studies or reports or anything to suggest that 3D mode on the 3DS actually hurts little kids' eyes... it's just a safety precaution ("just in case") since their eyes are still developing. Not to mention headaches, dizziness, etc that they're probably more susceptible to.


SuzieJoeBob said:


> DON'T FEED THE TROLLS!!!!!!! But seriously, this will turn into a flame-war. (If it isn't already)


Warns against flame wars... by responding to a 10+ day old potentially inflammatory post and bringing it back to everyone's attention.


----------



## Todderbert (Nov 28, 2012)

Launch day PSP, had 28 missing/dead/hot pixels.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 28, 2012)

Todderbert said:


> Launch day PSP, had 28 missing/dead/hot pixels.


Holy...


----------



## dgwillia (Nov 28, 2012)

Probably either my Gears of War Limited Edition 360, due to the sheer fact that I literally have barely played it outside of Gear's 3 and Halo 4 (And some Reach). Or any of the Guitar Hero/Rock Band accessories while they were still near full retail price.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 28, 2012)

Todderbert said:


> Launch day PSP, had 28 missing/dead/hot pixels.


 
...I can't even begin to describe how pissed I would be.

Not like anywhere sold out of the Vita. Ever.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 28, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> DSi
> 
> I sold my Wii and used the funds to get a DSi a couple years ago... What a fucking waste. Ended up selling that and getting a PSP (which I slightly regret getting rid of...). Preferred my black DSlite to my DSi by leaps and bounds. Handheld gaming just seems like a joke to me. I play games for immersion, and that just doesn't happen on a 4" screen... The only thing they're remotely good for are puzzle games (puzzle quest, bejeweled, etc...) and mind-numbing RPGs (when you'd like your mind numbed...). I can get all of that from my iPod when I want it...
> 
> At least the PSP has good emulators.


 
so you are telling me you sold a wii console for a dsi/psp? that's just crazy.




AshuraZro said:


> Not one but two copies of Sonic The Hedgehog 2006 for the PS3 and Xbox 360 (one each).


 

why would you punish yourself?....twice?


----------



## Tom (Nov 28, 2012)

A guide on how to hack my wii  (softmod)  BTW this was years ago before I knew much about modding XD


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Nov 28, 2012)

For me, I would say my PS Vita. It is an amazing system, but it came out of the box (still sealed) with a dead screen. I had just gotten it for my birthday, three weeks after my mother bought it and the store didn't wan't to honor their warranty that was still valid (30-day return/swap the item).

I sent it in to Sony, and they said that it didn't have a screen in it, so I was charged for an entire second system (the one they were going to send back to me)!!!!! After a few hours of "negotiating", I got that charge taken off of my father's credit card, but they then proceeded to send me the console I sent in "as is". *IT STILL DIDN'T HAVE A SCREEN!!!*

All they did was put a screen protector over the hole and then the _entire cycle _repeated itself. After three attempts, I finally got a working system, but I couldn't activate my system for any media type (games, videos, etc) because they froze my PSN account, manually overrode the amount of systems activated per media type, and removed the option to "deactivate all systems" for videogames (I had never used it before).

After 4 encounters, I got the new system that they charged us for prior, Sony removed the charge for that system from the credit card, and my account was unfrozen. You can't even _pay someone_ to think up something like that!!!


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 28, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> why would you punish yourself?....twice?


I like to see the ugly truth behind what has happened to what used to be my favourite series. And the worst part is I still have to finish Shadow and Silver's story.

As for the second copy, gag gift I sent to someone!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 28, 2012)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> For me, I would say my PS Vita. It is an amazing system, but it came out of the box (still sealed) with a dead screen. I had just gotten it for my birthday, three weeks after my mother bought it and the store didn't wan't to honor their warranty that was still valid (30-day return/swap the item).
> 
> I sent it in to Sony, and they said that it didn't have a screen in it, so I was charged for an entire second system (the one they were going to send back to me)!!!!! After a few hours of "negotiating", I got that charge taken off of my father's credit card, but they then proceeded to send me the console I sent in "as is". *IT STILL DIDN'T HAVE A SCREEN!!!*
> 
> ...








Dude that's just... idk what to say. That's the worst customer service I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Nov 28, 2012)

Just remembered one thing, many months ago I downloaded Sonic: Triple Trouble for the VC. I am not sure if I really don't like Sonic games or this games sucks. Irritating music, boring gameplay and where's the speed?


----------



## snikerz (Nov 28, 2012)

Wii U.


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 28, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> DSi
> 
> I sold my Wii and used the funds to get a DSi a couple years ago... What a fucking waste. Ended up selling that and getting a PSP (which I slightly regret getting rid of...). Preferred my black DSlite to my DSi by leaps and bounds. Handheld gaming just seems like a joke to me. I play games for immersion, and that just doesn't happen on a 4" screen... The only thing they're remotely good for are puzzle games (puzzle quest, bejeweled, etc...) and mind-numbing RPGs (when you'd like your mind numbed...). I can get all of that from my iPod when I want it...
> 
> At least the PSP has good emulators.


 
Then you made the wrong choice, you should have gone with an XL ( if it was available at the time ) .
I got mine on launch day at the Nintendo world store, they even gave me a commemorative T-shirt...
To this day , my favorite handheld ever!
Sure the PSP might have better emulators, but I really can't stand the screen scaling and slow usb transfer rate.
And the overall PSP retail games catalog is somehow lacking ( for my taste ).
My only regret is that I already played and finished most noteworthy DS games on the DSL, but there are still so many out there, that I'm sure I'll keep playing it for a long time.
And the XL screen is so immersive as it gets for an handheld system.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 28, 2012)

RodrigoDavy said:


> Just remembered one thing, many months ago I downloaded Sonic: Triple Trouble for the VC. I am not sure if I really don't like Sonic games or this games sucks. Irritating music, boring gameplay and where's the speed?


That game is really bad for a Sonic game. if that's the only Sonic game you tried, then trust me, it's "this game sucks,"  not just that you don't like Sonic games.


----------



## Pleng (Nov 29, 2012)

Special Reserve membership


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Nov 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Dude that's just... idk what to say. That's the worst customer service I've ever heard in my life.


I understand that fanboys love Company, and that they hate Company B because of what games they make and the fact that they aren't Company A, but my incident with Sony did turn me into a true "hater". I don't hate they system, but I do hate the people that pulled the antics they did on me.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Dec 6, 2012)

Third-party SNES controller from years ago.  I think it had turbo options, but the quality was so terrible that it barely even worked no matter which switches were set. 

Also "Stung Race FX" -- yeah it used the FX chip and had some pseudo-3D graphics far more advanced than Super Mario Kart, but it just never clicked for me.  It's one of the few games I traded in to Gamestop.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 6, 2012)

DanTheManMS said:


> Third-party SNES controller from years ago. I think it had turbo options, but the quality was so terrible that it barely even worked no matter which switches were set.
> 
> Also "Stung Race FX" -- yeah it used the FX chip and had some pseudo-3D graphics far more advanced than Super Mario Kart, but it just never clicked for me. It's one of the few games I traded in to Gamestop.


 
Should have bought Uniracers instead.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 12, 2012)

The wii...Waits for hate mail...But i am serious sadly


----------



## YayMii (Dec 12, 2012)

The Nintendo DS lite Browser. So painfully slow, and freezes every now and then. I ended up later buying a DSi XL on launch day, and the (free) browser on there wasn't much better.


----------



## siliconmessiah (Dec 12, 2012)

I remember buying a wireless genesis controller back in 1997. It was one of the worst controllers I´ve ever had.
I never buy 3rd-party controllers anymore.

And yeah, I bought a purple N64 just to play Mario & Zelda at the end of the N64 life cycle. It cost me lots of money and in the rear view mirror, I shouldn´t have bought it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 12, 2012)

siliconmessiah said:


> I remember buying a wireless genesis controller back in 1997. It was one of the worst controllers I´ve ever had.


They had those back then? man.


----------



## siliconmessiah (Dec 12, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> They had those back then? man.


 
Yeah, but it was surely lacking in every way possible, or so I can remember. Don´t even know what kind of tech was being used in those, maybe IR?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Dec 12, 2012)

siliconmessiah said:


> Yeah, but it was surely lacking in every way possible, or so I can remember. Don´t even know what kind of tech was being used in those, maybe IR?


Same thing as the wavebird uses, isn't it?


----------



## nasune (Dec 12, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> They had those back then? man.


Actually, there were wireless controllers for consoles at least as far back as the NES (I have two of them, pity they're useless).


----------



## NightsOwl (Dec 12, 2012)

I bought some Wiimote Rechargeable batteries that were like, meant specifically only for the controller and it had a charging stand with it. 

About 1 month after I got it, the Wiimotes wouldn't charge anymore unless I took a sharp object and scratched off some black crap off the batteries.. After a while I just said fuck it and threw it out.

What a piece of shit.


----------



## kristianity77 (Dec 12, 2012)

I once bought an LCD screen for the old fat PS2.  Cost me £80 and the quality was absolutely abysmal!  It was that long ago it was early days for LCD at the time.  Was so bad it was unplayable.  Dont know what possessed me.  Luckily, I was able to return it on the grounds that I was a valued customer with an online retailer as I made numerous purchases over the years.  Lucky escape.

I also bought an Amstrad GX4000.  The older ones in here will shudder at this!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2012)

agarest generations of war zero

edit

also my dsi... why?
i didnt hate the console i only didnt know about the gba slot xD
i had like 12 gba games i play and i didnt have a gameboy (i had a silver ds lite that broke xD)


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 12, 2012)

I had those NES IR wireless remotes.... from Aklaim no less!





This thing was pretty damn craptastic.... although the one I had is slightly different than this picture. Mine had 2 controllers with 1 receiver that had to plugs for the NES. I thought two players would be cool.... It would work great if you had it pointed EXACTLY at the receiver and it also chewed up batteries pretty fast. Decent for strategy games but horrid for action games.

Edit: Also Ikari Warriors for the NES, the game graphically is pretty much arcade perfect but the controls are painful compared to the arcade. They managed to figure out a working control scheme for Heavy Barrel and that conversion is a blast to play so in that aspect Ikari Warriors made me very sad....


----------



## nasune (Dec 12, 2012)

Did you have the blue ones?


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Dec 12, 2012)

nasune said:


> Did you have the blue ones?


 
Actually no although I do remember those coming out shortly after the grey ones. I guess I had the beta version of the blue ones? lol Mine looked almost identical to these grey ones only for two players.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Dec 12, 2012)

gamboy sp when i got it the ds came out


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 13, 2012)

SNES:  Primal Rage (What the frack was I thinking?  The arcade version isn't much better...either.), Super Gameboy adapter (just played a ton of Kirby's Dream Land on the SNES, and plus used it as a party demo thingy), Shaq Fu (yeah, the ultra cheap price was a dead giveaway, even if it was practically brand new)

Gameboy:  Mortal Kombat (I bought that multicart especially for MKI - terrible quality of game, and terrible sound effects - only cool thing was playing as Goro)

Launch day original DS - I had one dead pixel, and it sat on the shelf for ages.  Also, I got more out of the Metroid First Hunt demo than anything else.  Finally sold it a couple of months later, only to rebuy it for Pokemon.

Tamagotchi for the PC.  Terrible interface, terrible gameplay and really why?  (It was at a Surplus Shop in my hometown.)

Tropico 1 - the disk was scratched.  It was at Wal-mart, and their return policy was really dismaying.

Monster Hunter Tri 3G - Japanese version.  I thought I could turn a profit on ebay, but apparently nope....people rather buy games from sellers who regularly sell them.


----------



## EMP Knightmare (Dec 13, 2012)

Worthless piece of shyt, and it wasn't cheap!


----------



## tatripp (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm definitely stuck between this stupid glove controller I bought for n64 and Lunar Dragon Song.


----------



## mrfatso (Dec 14, 2012)

Satangel said:


> All gaming related magazines I've bought over the years.
> 
> Just useless and horribly outdated, I pleaded myself to never buy another magazine related to gaming.


 
That and some strategy books that i bought a long time ago, they dont even mentioned missables ffs, which is precisely the point when we toss money for them.

Also, some kickstarter project that i fund and regret when they succeeded, mostly because i felt that those guys were just making use of brand name and not putting in any effort.


----------

